# Compaq keyboard



## flarn2004

We have an old Compaq Portable (not a laptop) with a black-and-green display that can also display any middle shades of green. However, its keyboard is not working. Do you know where we can buy a new one?
Oh yeah, and it takes SO long to boot. (not because of the keyboard)


----------



## TiGa TacTics

flarn2004 said:
			
		

> We have an old Compaq Portable (not a laptop) with a black-and-green display that can also display any middle shades of green. However, its keyboard is not working. Do you know where we can buy a new one?
> Oh yeah, and it takes SO long to boot. (not because of the keyboard)



What type of connector is on the end of the keybord? if it is like the old AT keyboards (the end is about the size of a nickle with a little smillie face of 5 pins) you can pick up any new keyboard and buy an adapter for it. 

Anymore question don't be shy about posting


----------



## Aleksey

Sounds like that computer is VERY old, and more likely, it's monitor isn't good for your health (Pretty much any monitor made after 1995 would be ok, but those that can display only certain colors, don't pass the test.) I would strongly recommend getting a newer computer. If you still want to keep your keyboard, then probably to do the above would be best.


----------



## flarn2004

No; the connector is more like the size of a dime, and I don't know about the pins, since I've never unplugged it . But, I hope you can still give me advice!


----------



## flarn2004

We bought it because it was an old machine, and we sometimes want to use an old machine.
The keyboard doesn't work, however; I just talked about the monitor to help you know what kind of computer it is !


----------



## Rick G

If possible take the keyboard to an electronic store like Radioshack and see if they have an adapter to fit to a new style keyboard.  If not they may be able to rewire a new keyboard to the old connector.


----------



## littlenicky

or just find and older keyboard on ebay or something.


----------

